# HELP! We are stuck!



## LolyKitty (Aug 24, 2017)

So we drove our RV off the lot only to find that it is leaking what looks like gas and oil and the shop is now closed. We found that it is this piece that is the source, but we have no idea what it is or how to fix it. It is on the right side of the tank. Does anyone know what we should do to fix it? It is a 1989 spirit itasca. I added some photos for reference.           
Thank you! xx


----------

